# Elysian Drop Troops WIP



## GIJedi (Jul 30, 2011)

Hello All!!

Been meaning to get this on here for some time, finally was able to find all the pics of my progress so far. I began collecting these guys back in '06? So it's been a long project for me and still will, though I seem to have picked up a bit of steam now. So hopefully I'll have regular updates for you all, after I finish posting what I have done so far. I'll try to group the types together and show their history.

So let's start off with my Vultures. I've got Punishers for both and other options either done or in progress. Sorry some are sideways, I can't seem to turn them up. Questions or commets welcome.


----------



## GIJedi (Jul 30, 2011)

Next up are my Taros, sentinel sentry.


----------



## GIJedi (Jul 30, 2011)

Next up are my special flyers.


----------



## GIJedi (Jul 30, 2011)

Seems I can't post anymore pics for some reason, so I'll try to get more up for you soon. Thanks for checking what I have for you so far and Q & C are welcome.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Nice work there pal! Would you be able to post a clearer picture of the pin up girl on the side if the vendetta? I think that is a great retro touch


----------



## GIJedi (Jul 30, 2011)

Oldman78 said:


> Nice work there pal! Would you be able to post a clearer picture of the pin up girl on the side if the vendetta? I think that is a great retro touch


Thanks, I still have a ton to post and paint. 

Here's close ups of what I have so far, eventually they all will have white panels. Fortunately I have replacement decals for the ones being painted over, except for the one Vulture.

Anyways....


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Brilliant stuff, quite partial to those pin up pictures and was thinking of trying to paint one on my shadowsword, never thought to look for decals! where did you source them?


----------



## GIJedi (Jul 30, 2011)

Oldman78 said:


> Brilliant stuff, quite partial to those pin up pictures and was thinking of trying to paint one on my shadowsword, never thought to look for decals! where did you source them?


Thanks, I acquired two Valkyries and Vendettas on Ebay awhile back, they are the ones that inspired the paint scheme for the rest. I asked the guy where he got the decals, on Ebay under guitar transfers of all things. So I got me a sheet to continue the theme. I have someone that can do small writing working on naming the aircraft by the nose art, as they should be. I just tried looking up pinup decals on Ebay, but I don't remember my search words to use, but they're there.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Cheers pal, after a few goes at google I found lots of sites and forums on it, google "nose art decals" and you get lots of results. Thanks again


----------



## GIJedi (Jul 30, 2011)

Glad I was able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Interesting find! Those transfers definitely look better over the bright white panels. Though bright white panels seem a bit much. I suppose you could always underpaint the area to receive the transfer white, apply the transfer, then edge in around it with a darker color.


----------



## GIJedi (Jul 30, 2011)

Kreuger said:


> Interesting find! Those transfers definitely look better over the bright white panels. Though bright white panels seem a bit much. I suppose you could always underpaint the area to receive the transfer white, apply the transfer, then edge in around it with a darker color.


Thanks Dude! I'm still debating that, but keeping with the theme for now. Trying to come up with some sot of meaning for it, go a history for whole group in the works.


----------



## GIJedi (Jul 30, 2011)

BTW, sorry for the hiatus, RL is biting me in the ...,but I have some more. I decaled up my fast flyers, going to let them set for a bit and then spray some flat over the whole areas to seal them up.

So here's what I have to offer:


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Well... that is badass! Is that all free hand work?


----------



## GIJedi (Jul 30, 2011)

Chaosftw said:


> Well... that is badass! Is that all free hand work?


Thanks!! Sorry, no, I kit bashed several decal sets. I used Imperial, a Michigan ANG F-16 set, and a WWII set.


----------



## Loran (Dec 20, 2007)

GIJedi said:


> Thanks!! Sorry, no, I kit bashed several decal sets. I used Imperial, a Michigan ANG F-16 set, and a WWII set.


Inspiring work there, mate! This tip is something that's so easy to forget. I think I've got dozens of decal sheets from model aircraft, tanks, battle ships and the like, but never really thought of using those same ones for my 40k models. Need to get around to checking how these could work out


----------



## GIJedi (Jul 30, 2011)

Loran said:


> Inspiring work there, mate! This tip is something that's so easy to forget. I think I've got dozens of decal sheets from model aircraft, tanks, battle ships and the like, but never really thought of using those same ones for my 40k models. Need to get around to checking how these could work out


Happy to be of service and thanks! Sometimes it's the simple things that get overlooked. 

BTW, I have been severely under the weather for the last week, so no work has been done, but hopefully I'll be back at it soon.


----------

